
China is building a GitHub alternative called Gitee - signa11
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/china-is-building-its-github-alternative-gitee/
======
ferros
Makes sense. Lots depend on Github for CI/CD.

Having your country shut off from Github could break a lot of stuff.

